# Help please folks



## M1k3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello 
I'm a 67 year old man and have had type 2 for 18years. Relatively fit and slightly overweight.
I am really rubbish at being a diabetic as I have a real sweet tooth problem.
I am needing to discuss with other people how to get on the right track.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Yes, a sweet tooth can be a bit of a problem, but I have found that after a while of reducing sweet stuff, it does diminish, and over Christmas when I relaxed my eating somewhat, I actually found some of the 'goodies' were too sweet for me!
There are several recommendations for eating plans for Type 2s and there are descriptions of these on the main Diabetes UK web-site.
The popular plan on this forum is low-carb eating. If you have a look at Maggie Davey's letter, this gives some ideas on how this lady started to follow this.
I have followed this type of plan for several years and found that, together with increased exercise and medication as recommended by the medics, that it has brought my blood sugars back to an acceptable level . - and I do have the occasional sweet treat!
There is a lot of knowledge and information available on the forum, so it is worth spending some time browsing and around. Please keep in touch and ask questions as you need.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Hello
> I'm a 67 year old man and have had type 2 for 18years. Relatively fit and slightly overweight.
> I am really rubbish at being a diabetic as I have a real sweet tooth problem.
> I am needing to discuss with other people how to get on the right track.


Hi M1k3, welcome to the forum  It's never too late to start! I'd recommend thinking of yourself as newly-diagnosed - start by having a read of the excellent Maggie Davey's letter which will help you understand things and give you some good guidance on how to tackle things to get you on the right track  If you are on medication for your diabetes be careful not to take any drastic steps, just starting to follow a few basic rules shouldb help you find a sustainable and healthy way forward  I'd also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - think of it as 'new year, new you' - it will guide you through these early months and is written in a very positive manner  

Do you have a blood glucose meter so you can see how your body responds to your food and activity choices? If not, I would highly recommend getting one as it is the best tool you can use to assess where you are and your progress. We are all different and can respond to the same food choices in quite different ways, so it's important to know how you personally respond to (for example) porridge for breakfast - a meter will help you do this and noting the results in a food diary will help you spot any patterns and areas where you may wish to make changes  Read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S for an article about how this works  If you do decide to get a meter, then bear in mind that the major expense involved is the cost of the 'disposables' i.e. the test strips - these can vary considerably in price but all do the same thing  The cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50.

Please let us know if you have any questions, we are always happy to help and there will always be someone who knows the answer!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for your replies
I will follow your recommendations and look at the letter. As mentioned I have been type 2 for 18 years. I am active and about 1 stone overweight.  I do have a meter and will start taking readings later today.
I take 4 metformin, 1 sitagliptin. 1 atorvastatin  and 1 gliclazide every day. I do feel healthy and
 walk my springers daily.
Here on the wirral the diabetes service is excellent. I have joined lifestyle and weight management and also exercise classes.
I've never really discussed my condition with others so it's good to get feedback.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I've never really discussed my condition with others so it's good to get feedback.


Well, it's not all we talk about here, but our eyes won't glaze over when you do!  Sounds like you have made a good and determined start. By keeping an eye on your levels you'll also be in a position to know when you might need to discuss reducing your medication


----------



## Docb (Jan 15, 2020)

A way to get rid of your sweet tooth maybe to start to take an interest in the flavours you are missing!  There is a whole world of taste sensations out there that are hidden from view by sweetness.  

Must admit my sweet tooth disappeared in about 1964 when I went to university.  I started then to drink black unsweetened coffee.  Why?  Only needed to organise a jar of coffee to have coffee.  Everybody else had to organise three things, coffee, milk and tea and that was beyond the abilities of most students, even then, especially when there were no shops open after 5 pm.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 15, 2020)

I must say well done Maggie Davey that is such an informative read and  very much the way forward for me. 
I have not had sugar in warm drinks for over 20 years and do agree it spoils the flavour. I recently had palpitations around my heart so a 24hr heart monitor was fitted resulting in a diagnosis called benign early beats. Doctor asked if I drank coffee? I have been drinking 4 to 5 double espressos regularly for a long time. He told me to stop and the problem has gone away. Now drink decaffeinated.
My guilty pleasure has been a packet , yes a packet of chocolate hobnobs with a cup of tea. Large packet of peanut m&ms is the other.
I am really trying now and have lost 4lbs this year so far from my 14lbs target.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 15, 2020)

You're kidding? Wow, a whole family sized packet plus M&Ms. That beats me into a cocked hat then.  

Well done on the four pounds. Just giving up the biccies should see that stone off.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Haha
No not the m&ms at the same time
I just thought I would share my embarrassment to further stop me eating sweets I'm not proud of it.
I've told my wife about this too so she is really on my case.
It would be good to discover a recipe for an occasional sweet treat when needed. I used to have a recipe for rock buns from a diabetic cook book I used to bake a batch then freeze them. Must try find it and make dainty not enormous buns.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 15, 2020)

So for 18 years you have been taking tablets and exercising under the care of the local NHS - has no one ever in all that time told you that you can't cope with starches and sugars?
That is what is broken.
You can eat protein and fat - they are essential, you can make sugar free jellies, eat them with cream or full fat yoghurt, but if you were to get your blood glucose meter fired up and test after eating, you'd be able to judge for yourself what you can and can't eat - but for most type twos, the lucky ones at least, when they stop eating the starches and sugars they see normal numbers, even without the tablets to drag the glucose from your blood.
You could even lower your intake of medication in fact you might have to, to stop your levels going down too far.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Haha
> No not the m&ms at the same time
> I just thought I would share my embarrassment to further stop me eating sweets I'm not proud of it.
> I've told my wife about this too so she is really on my case.
> It would be good to discover a recipe for an occasional sweet treat when needed. I used to have a recipe for rock buns from a diabetic cook book I used to bake a batch then freeze them. Must try find it and make dainty not enormous buns.


I'd have a browse of the Recipes section, there are some great ideas there - particularly anything by @Mark Parrott


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks again for your replies and very helpful information.  I should have joined this ages ago. I now feel determined to properly manage my diabetes .


----------



## susanlloyd (Jan 18, 2020)

I did some research and found sugar is as addictive as drugs, but the addiction can be overcome by eating a low carb diet, you may feel some side effects like headaches etc, it would be good if there was diabetic clubs like slimming world and weight watchers to provide support for diabetes, and even cafes and takeaways which supply foods which are good for diabetics, this would help us as the streets are flooded with unhealthy fast food.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you for your reply Susan I do agree about sugar being addictive , I have cravings and shut off common senses to eat sweet things. 
What a great idea your suggestions for clubs and cafes too.
Wife and I are currently discussing my way forward and new diets, exercise etc.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Thank you for your reply Susan I do agree about sugar being addictive , I have cravings and shut off common senses to eat sweet things.
> What a great idea your suggestions for clubs and cafes too.
> Wife and I are currently discussing my way forward and new diets, exercise etc.



I completely agree about the addictive nature of sweet things (particularly if sweet *and* fatty!)

When I was first in hospital after my diagnosis and the coffee trolley came around I asked the volunteer if I could have a sugar in my coffee (as I always had). She looked a little surprised, a little sad, and then after a pause said “No dear...” with a melancholy apologetic shrug. 

Initially it tasted awful, but very soon I was used to it, and after a handful of months coffee with sugar in began to taste absolutely awful. 

Make that change! Your tastebuds will adapt very quickly.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi mike
Thank you for your reply.
I kicked sugar in hot drinks many years ago and soon realised coffee and tea taste much better.
Since joining this forum I have at last started taking a serious approach to my diabetes.
Just had a sugar free jelly as a treat replacement and have decided it's not! however it's the future.
I am feeling a lot healthier as a result of trying to be a good diabetic.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2020)

Well you will - cos you're getting there!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Cheers jenny
I hope you are fighting the fight too


----------



## SueEK (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi @M1k3 and welcome. Great that you have joined us as such a wealth of support and advice here, which I see you have had lots of so will just say hello and keep posting.  Sue x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2020)

No - do as I say, not as I do LOL !


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Many thanks Sue and Jenny
Right now I am really fancying a large whole nut
Mmmmmm
This is not easy


----------



## SueEK (Jan 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Many thanks Sue and Jenny
> Right now I am really fancying a large whole nut
> Mmmmmm
> This is not easy


If it’s any help I have two squares of Lindt 85% cocoa choc, is works out about 5 carbs, it’s my sweetness when needed.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh that sounds very good sue thank you. I will look out for some next time at the shops.
I must say I am missing a treat, the sugar free jelly will take some getting used to.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Oh that sounds very good sue thank you. I will look out for some next time at the shops.
> I must say I am missing a treat, the sugar free jelly will take some getting used to.


I liked the sugar free jelly for exactly a week, now I hate it haha. I do have celery with Philadelphia cream in the groove which is virtually carb free and takes ages to eat. I’m a really picky eater so have very boring snacks


----------



## Drummer (Jan 19, 2020)

You could try adding cream or yoghurt to the jelly - when it is just slightly warm and then whisk it up to make it frothy.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Haha 
Yes I could easily swerve the sugar free jelly after one try, but will persevere and try your suggestions.
Do like celery and cheese though.
Thank you ladies it's so good to have support and encouragement.


----------

